# Woeful Canter Seat



## Boots*McGruber (19 January 2018)

Im struggling with my seat, especially in canter. My instructor says my seat is fine in walk and trot. However, when I canter I seem to lose it altogether. I move around a lot in the saddle and in videos it looks like my upper body rocks backwards and forwards. I also find that my lower leg position isnt secure and I find it hard to give any useful leg aids & keep the horse going forwards. Feeling a bit frustrated with myself. I do have a wonky pelvis which I see an osteopath for & do Pilates. Any helpful advice appreciated.


----------



## shirl62 (20 January 2018)

I can sympathise with your frustration..I tend to be a bit stiff in the upper body and also find it hard to give much in the way of leg aids resulting in the canter fizzling out at times. My hips and back have a bit of arthritis but I think its just me! Going to video next week and see whats happening. On a lighter note I am having so much fun as even the mention of the ''c'' word used to get me in a panic. I even resorted to singing out loud.

I am sure someone will give you some useful info......

Shirl


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 January 2018)

The best way to develop a good seat in canter is to ride without stirrups.  A lesson or two on the lunge to build your confidence without stirrups might help, before trying off the lunge.  If you have a mechanical horse simulator in the area, a few sessions on that might help too.  It doesn't feel exactly the same a riding a real horse, as there is no feedback from the 'animal' but it does help to loosen your muscles.


----------



## Shay (20 January 2018)

I would echo that - also work standing in your stirrups.  Not light seat but standing straight up at walk and at trot.  (Use a neck strap so you don;t catch the horse in the mouth if you wobble) It does wonders for the stability of the lower leg.


----------



## Rumtytum (20 January 2018)

No advice to offer sorry, just to let you know I'm the same. The vids show I'm a lot better without stirrups strangely.  Lots to improve on this year but like you Shirl the 'C' word panics are over thank goodness.


----------



## shirl62 (20 January 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			No advice to offer sorry, just to let you know I'm the same. The vids show I'm a lot better without stirrups strangely.  Lots to improve on this year but like you Shirl the 'C' word panics are over thank goodness.
		
Click to expand...

Not tried the no stirrups....but up for it though..lol  Do standing in stirrups in walk and trot with no problem..Sitting trot is ok but the cob I ride in the RS is a bit bouncy. One of these days i'll not look like a numpty/stiff...

Shirl


----------



## ycbm (20 January 2018)

The thing that helped me most with canter was being told to imagine bouncing a rubber ball with your hand. When the ball reaches your hand, you continue to lift the hand as you slow the ball and then push it back down. Canter is like that. As the horse's back comes up underneath you, you keep coming up with it, and then sink down again with the horse's back. 

Make sure you sit with your inside seatbone further forward than your outside one, too. Squidge your inside hip forwards as you ask for canter with the outside leg back a little. 

And don't listen to anyone who tells you to polish the saddle with your bum, that's not right, you shouldn't be polishing anything 

I hope some of that helps.


----------



## Rumtytum (20 January 2018)

Thanks ycbm I'm going to try what you suggested in next Tuesday's lesson.


----------



## maggie62 (20 January 2018)

Hi...Don't despair, it just takes time I have the same problem of keeping my legs on !!......I guess being short doesn't help as there is not much leg to use !!.....my arms never seem to stay still either. Instructor shouts.......keep the leg on.......maybe it doesn't look like I am doing anything but I am trying hard !! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sptrrwhlh82dvzn/Zorro.mp4?dl=0

The white horse is alas not me ..........I am on the wee black and white cob a mile behind.  Could have set up the camera better.


----------



## Four Seasons (23 January 2018)

I used to have this problem a lot. Then my instructor told me to sit in and office/computer chair and sit up straight, then lean back into the chair and then sit up straight again. This is the motion your upper body makes in canter. Try to think of that, keeping your upper body back more than forwards. And don't forget to sway with the movement in canter, hips loose and on your bum!


----------



## HEM (23 January 2018)

The best thing I ever did for my riding was stretch my calf muscles. I never used to be able to keep my ankles down (turns out due to lack of flexibility) and as soon as I managed to keep my ankles down it all came together. 

Don't give up though keep working hard and it will all come with time!


----------



## AFB (23 January 2018)

I had issues until I saw a good physio who straightened me out - issue was in my back but I'm now able to get my legs down and sit more centrally (still a work in progress) - would suggest this for anybody struggling, especially if you have known physical issues


----------

